# [HOWTO]Fix the "keyboard missing" problem for Android apps in Windows 10 Mobile 10512



## alb3530 (Aug 16, 2015)

*[HOWTO]Fix the "keyboard missing" problem for Android apps in Windows 10 Mobile 10512*

Just install (using adb shell pm install) "MicrosoftInputMethod.apk" from attachment, and you're done.

Reboot the device after installation (I don't know if it's really needed)

Installation method:

*adb push "C:/path/to/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk" /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
adb shell
pm install /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
*



Notes: 

-Make sure to *always* use forward slashes ( / ) in every path.If you use backward slashes ( \ ), you'll get an error;

-if you use adb install  "C:/path/to/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk", you will get  [INTERNAL_AGENT_ERROR] error.Use adb shell pm install "C:/path/to/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk";

-If the attachment is downloaded as a .zip file, change its extension to .apk

Troubleshooting:

You can check if it's installed using some application that shows installed apps (i.e.: Shortcut Master (Lite))....




If it's installed but keyboard doesn't appear, try the following:

-Install "Shortcut Master (Lite)" (attached to this very post) using adb install "C:/path/to/org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk" . *DON'T* use pm install to install an application with an User Interface that should be available from menu;
-Open it, and touch the three dots in the upper right corner;
-Choose "Search";
-Click on "Enter text to search", and see if keyboard appears;



If yes, open the application where keyboard wasn't appearing, and see if it appears after that;

Best regards


----------



## kwanice (Aug 16, 2015)

i Will test ....now 

Edit 1 : not working....i reboot
Édit 2 : after rebooting...not working topo
Édit 3 : i t'y with adb 

This message
 pkg: /data/local/tmp/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
Failure [INTERNAL_AGENT_ERROR]
, ArgumentNullException,    at Microsoft.Arcadia.Marketplace.PackageObjectModel.Apk.ApkResourceHelper.GetResource(ManifestStringResource manifestValue, IDictionary`2 resources)
   at Microsoft.Arcadia.Marketplace.Converter.Portable.ImageAssetsConverter.LoadAndCacheApkImages()
   at Microsoft.Arcadia.Marketplace.Converter.Portable.ImageAssetsConverter.WriteImageAssets()
   at Microsoft.Arcadia.Marketplace.Converter.Portable.PortableApkToAppxConverter.GenerateOneAppxDirectory(AppxPackageConfiguration packageConfig)
   at Microsoft.Arcadia.Debugging.AdbAgent.Portable.ApkInstallJob.<ConvertApk>d__15.MoveNext()
--- End of stack trace from previous location where exception was thrown ---
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.ThrowForNonSuccess(Task task)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.HandleNonSuccessAndDebuggerNotification(Task task)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.TaskAwaiter.ValidateEnd(Task task)
   at Microsoft.Arcadia.Debugging.AdbAgent.Portable.ApkInstallJob.<InstallAppAsync>d__5.MoveNext()


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 16, 2015)

kwanice said:


> i Will test ....now
> 
> Edit 1 : not working....i reboot
> Édit 2 : after rebooting...not working topo
> ...

Click to collapse





Hmmmm....What phone?

Nokia Lumia 930?

Are you just doing 

adb install path\to\MicrosoftInputMethod.apk

?

Can you check if "Microsoft Input Method" is running?

Best regards


----------



## kwanice (Aug 16, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> Hmmmm....What phone?
> 
> Nokia Lumia 930?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How Can i check if its running?


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 16, 2015)

kwanice said:


> How Can i check if its running?

Click to collapse



For the last error you posted (Failure [INTERNAL_AGENT_ERROR]), you couldn't install it.

Have you tried to install any other apk to see if apk installation isn't messed up for your phone?

Have you tried the Google Play stuff?If yes, chances are it corrupted something in your phone.


Best regards


----------



## kwanice (Aug 16, 2015)

i have several app Install on m'y phone and they are working...but without Keyboard

edit : i try Install annoter App. its working


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 16, 2015)

kwanice said:


> i have several app Install on m'y phone and they are working...but without Keyboard

Click to collapse



But can you try to install any other apk, just to make sure installation error won't happen?

Best regards


----------



## kwanice (Aug 16, 2015)

i 'Ve told u...
i Install Moon reader just now ans its working 

Edit : 
If i try to Install Ur apk with apktow10m i have no error...but not working..
If i try to Install manally with adb, i have This error...


----------



## MOHSEN-UNIQUE (Aug 17, 2015)

i try this but get same error my phone is Lumia 1520
is any one try soft reset after update to new build for fix problem


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 17, 2015)

Didn't work for me either. Same error.

Hard resetting now. This sucks.


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 17, 2015)

MOHSEN-UNIQUE said:


> i try this but get same error my phone is Lumia 1520
> is any one try soft reset after update to new build for fix problem

Click to collapse



Probably some installation has affected your phone.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62367177&postcount=423

If you happen to reset the phone, try to install microsoftinputmethod as the first apk...

Best regards


----------



## MOHSEN-UNIQUE (Aug 17, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> Probably some installation has affected your phone.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62367177&postcount=423
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but i can install other app just i can't install this only and i don't know why?
i try to resat my phone tomorrow i will see what happens:good:


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 17, 2015)

MOHSEN-UNIQUE said:


> but i can install other app just i can't install this only and i don't know why?
> i try to resat my phone tomorrow i will see what happens:good:

Click to collapse



I've updated the first post with the method I used to install: push file to device, and then install from shell.

Check the first post.

Best regards


----------



## kwanice (Aug 17, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> I've updated the first post with the method I used to install: push file to device, and then install from shell.
> 
> Check the first post.
> 
> Best regards

Click to collapse



what Can we do if we dont have sdcard ??
On Nokia 930....im not sure IT Will work..

i test now... and : IT SEEM TO WORK 
i Install other to Sée 

EDIT : CONGRAT ! its work !


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 17, 2015)

kwanice said:


> what Can we do if we dont have sdcard ??
> On Nokia 930....im not sure IT Will work..

Click to collapse



Yes, sdcard is only a mount point....I have a Lumia 1020, and tested on it....



kwanice said:


> ...i test now... and : IT SEEM TO WORK
> i Install other to Sée
> 
> EDIT : CONGRAT ! its work !

Click to collapse



Cool


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 17, 2015)

WOW this is so great! You are my HERO! Now i don't have to reset my phone. The Keyboard is working again in android apps.


----------



## Builderspark (Aug 18, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> Just install (using adb shell pm install) "MicrosoftInputMethod.apk" from attachment, and you're done.
> 
> Reboot the device after installation (I don't know if it's really needed)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the attachment isn't a .apk its a .zip file with no .apks in it ??


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 18, 2015)

scottyost said:


> the attachment isn't a .apk its a .zip file with no .apks in it ??

Click to collapse



It's a working apk....I've just downloaded it and comparated it byte-to-byte with the one I had installed before: no difference between both files

Best regards


----------



## erfan20120 (Aug 18, 2015)

it's worked on my  Nokia Lumia 930


----------



## Darrian (Aug 18, 2015)

@alb3530 thank you so much. I would buy you a beer if I could afford to.


----------



## RohitRD (Aug 18, 2015)

*[install_failed_invalid_apk]*

installing apk through shell getting invalid apk error

[email protected]:/ $ pm install /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
pm install /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
        pkg: /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_APK]
[email protected]:/ $


----------



## MOHSEN-UNIQUE (Aug 18, 2015)

with new method finally work thanks


----------



## the_virus_ua (Aug 18, 2015)

Lumia 820 (rm-825).
This method WORK!
THX.


----------



## GenjiD (Aug 18, 2015)

*another problem*

i faked my 920 to 1520. then the "keyboard missing" problem appeared in landscape view of messaging, games... i installed the method sucessfully but still can't fix the problem. 
could u please check and find the way to fix that problem? (on lumia 920 fake to 1520). thanks!
p/s: sr for my bad english


----------



## Builderspark (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm sorry I feel like the only one that cant download this file. when I click the .apk link it downloads MicrosoftInputMethod.zip not an .apk I can extract it and theres a META-IF, res, AndroidManifest.xml, classes.dex, resources.arsc files in it what should I do just rename from .zip to .apk or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 19, 2015)

scottyost said:


> I'm sorry I feel like the only one that cant download this file. when I click the .apk link it downloads MicrosoftInputMethod.zip not an .apk I can extract it and theres a META-IF, res, AndroidManifest.xml, classes.dex, resources.arsc files in it what should I do just rename from .zip to .apk or am I just doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



Something happened in your browser that it's being downloaded as a zip file.

Just change the extension to .apk....

An apk is, in fact, a compressed file 

Best regards


----------



## Done_Bruce (Aug 19, 2015)

hi  @alb3530 some problem at the end of way ... 
after write" pm install /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk " in CMD  this message had been showed :
 pkg: /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_URI]
[email protected]:/ $

no idea exactly about Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_URI]


----------



## steguly (Aug 19, 2015)

Done_Bruce said:


> hi
> @alb3530 some problem at the end of way ...
> after write" pm install /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk " in CMD  this message had been showed :
> pkg: /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



I've the same problem  , someone can help us?

thanks


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 19, 2015)

Make sure to use forward slashes ('/') when doing adb push:

This is *invalid*: adb push c:\folder\MicrosoftInputMethod.apk /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk

This is *valid*: adb push c:/folder/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk

Best regards


----------



## chimbaoto (Aug 20, 2015)

steguly said:


> I've the same problem  , someone can help us?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



nobody can't help us!


----------



## steguly (Aug 20, 2015)

chimbaoto said:


> nobody can't help us!

Click to collapse



I fixed the error by removing the quotes


----------



## Ceger (Aug 20, 2015)

It successfully installed for me, but I still have no touch interactivity nor keyboard for android apps. Non android functionality is all working as expected. Do I need the phone setup in a root mode or something?

Any ideas?!? Resetting the phone is not a viable option as it happens eventually after a reset and that is not the way to go forward.


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ceger said:


> It successfully installed for me, but I still have no touch interactivity nor keyboard for android apps. Non android functionality is all working as expected. Do I need the phone setup in a root mode or something?
> 
> Any ideas?!? Resetting the phone is not a viable option as it happens eventually after a reset and that is not the way to go forward.

Click to collapse



Could you install MicrosoftInputMethod.apk, or some error happened during installation?

Best  regards


----------



## Ceger (Aug 20, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> Could you install MicrosoftInputMethod.apk, or some error happened during installation?
> 
> Best  regards

Click to collapse



It installed just fine, success message and all.


----------



## lukjok (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks it works! 
Lumia 930 WP 10 10512


----------



## aaglee01 (Aug 22, 2015)

perfectly worked .... thanx.....


----------



## Builderspark (Aug 23, 2015)

I got it to work in my bank app now if we could only get the camera to work with the app then I could deposit checks from the app


----------



## surya467 (Aug 25, 2015)

First i installed APK via wconnect, dint work even with restart.
Installed manually, now working without restart 

Thanks


----------



## Ceger (Aug 25, 2015)

surya467 said:


> First i installed APK via wconnect, dint work even with restart.
> Installed manually, now working without restart
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



What do you mean by manually installed it? How is that different?


----------



## looknow12 (Aug 25, 2015)

*MicrosoftInputMethod.apk installed but nothing else*

I was able to (using the first post here) install MicrosoftInputMethod.

I have since tried to use the same steps to install other APK's.  Each one fails when getting to PM Install command with a [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_APK]

any idea.  I have tried three different APK files.


----------



## stevenjj27 (Aug 27, 2015)

Could you post a video or something. I have a Lumia 1020 and I can't seem to get it to work. Maybe I am typing something wrong....


----------



## looknow12 (Aug 27, 2015)

*installed but no icon*

I managed to install one apk.  But I don't see the program icon under all apps.

Most other apk's same error invalid apk


----------



## looknow12 (Aug 28, 2015)

Please help


----------



## Lloytron (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi,
I just can't get this to work. It installs without errors, I get success messages, but no keyboard in my apps?

Any ideas? How can I check that this has installed correctly and is active?


----------



## alb3530 (Aug 31, 2015)

looknow12 said:


> I managed to install one apk.  But I don't see the program icon under all apps.
> 
> Most other apk's same error invalid apk

Click to collapse



It's a component, it won't appear as an installed application....



Lloytron said:


> Hi,
> I just can't get this to work. It installs without errors, I get success messages, but no keyboard in my apps?
> 
> Any ideas? How can I check that this has installed correctly and is active?

Click to collapse



You can check if it's installed using some application that shows installed apps (i.e.: Shortcut Master (Lite))....




If it's installed but keyboard doesn't appear, try the following:

-Install "Shortcut Master (Lite)" (attached to this very post);
-Open it, and touch the three dots in the upper right corner;
-Choose "Search";
-Click on "Enter text to search", and see if keyboard appears;



If yes, open the application where keyboard wasn't appearing, and see if it appears after that;


Best regards


----------



## Lloytron (Aug 31, 2015)

Oho, that worked! how strange! Thanks ever so much


----------



## looknow12 (Sep 1, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> It's a component, it won't appear as an installed application....
> 
> 
> You can check if it's installed using some application that shows installed apps (i.e.: Shortcut Master (Lite))....
> ...

Click to collapse



The keyboard app installs...totally get that.

But installing new Android apps, are they not supposed to show in the Windows App Menu?


----------



## looknow12 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just installed the app you attached for shortcuts.  See screen shot:

C:\Users\Gregg\Downloads\Astoria\Astoria\adb\platform-tools>adb push org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk /sdcard/org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
658 KB/s (1965720 bytes in 2.915s)

C:\Users\Gregg\Downloads\Astoria\Astoria\adb\platform-tools>adb shell
/system/bin/sh: No controlling tty: open /dev/tty: No such file or directory
/system/bin/sh: warning: won't have full job control
[email protected]:/ $ pminstall org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk
pminstall org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk
/system/bin/sh: pminstall: not found
127|[email protected]:/ $ pm install org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk
pm install org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk
        pkg: org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_URI]
[email protected]:/ $ pm install /sdcard/org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk
yen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk                                                 <
        pkg: /sdcard/org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk
Success
[email protected]:/ $

So how do I access any of these apps?

Also I've tried SiriusXM and Directv and they all say invalid APK.


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 2, 2015)

looknow12 said:


> ...
> 
> [email protected]:/ $ pm install /sdcard/org.vndnguyen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk
> yen.shortcutmaster.lite-0.apk                                                 <
> ...

Click to collapse



You _don't_ access in that case, 'cause you're using pm install.

For regular applications., use adb install instead.

Check the first post, I've just added a troubleshooting section.

Best regards


----------



## looknow12 (Sep 2, 2015)

If you use APKTOW10M will it emulate adb install...install the shortcut?

Also, since I used PM install, how do I uninstall?  PM Uninstall?


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 2, 2015)

looknow12 said:


> If you use APKTOW10M will it emulate adb install...install the shortcut?
> 
> Also, since I used PM install, how do I uninstall?  PM Uninstall?

Click to collapse



I haven't used APKTOW10M, so I don't know what commands it performs....

As for uninstalling an package installed with pm install, you're right, pm uninstall to uninstall it...


Best regards


----------



## looknow12 (Sep 2, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> I haven't used APKTOW10M, so I don't know what commands it performs....
> 
> As for uninstalling an package installed with pm install, you're right, pm uninstall to uninstall it...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



C:\Users\Gregg\Downloads\Astoria\Astoria\adb\platform-tools>adb shell
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
[email protected]:/ $ pm uninstall /sdcard/acumatica.apk
pm uninstall /sdcard/acumatica.apk
Error: Could not access the Package Manager.  Is the system running?
[email protected]:/ $ pm uninstall acumatica.apk
pm uninstall acumatica.apk
Error: Could not access the Package Manager.  Is the system running?
[email protected]:/ $

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------

rebooted and got this:

C:\Users\Gregg\Downloads\Astoria\Astoria\adb\platform-tools>adb shell
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
/system/bin/sh: No controlling tty: open /dev/tty: No such file or directory
/system/bin/sh: warning: won't have full job control
[email protected]:/ $ pm uninstall acumatica.apk
pm uninstall acumatica.apk
Failure
[email protected]:/ $ pm uninstall /sdcard/acumatica.apk
pm uninstall /sdcard/acumatica.apk
Failure
[email protected]:/ $


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 2, 2015)

looknow12 said:


> C:\Users\Gregg\Downloads\Astoria\Astoria\adb\platform-tools>adb shell
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> [email protected]:/ $ pm uninstall /sdcard/acumatica.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



You must specify the package name (and not the apk name) when uninstalling....


----------



## looknow12 (Sep 3, 2015)

Where do I find that?


----------



## mustafamstf4 (Sep 13, 2015)

*help for path*



alb3530 said:


> Just install (using adb shell pm install) "MicrosoftInputMethod.apk" from attachment, and you're done.
> 
> Reboot the device after installation (I don't know if it's really needed)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but which path need to add here "adb push "C:/path/to/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk" /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk"

tell me the full procedure from beigning...


----------



## Lloytron (Sep 13, 2015)

mustafamstf4 said:


> but which path need to add here "adb push "C:/path/to/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk" /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk"
> 
> tell me the full procedure from beigning...

Click to collapse



That is the path to where you have downloaded the APK file on your PC. So if you have it in a folder on your drive it might be C:/Downloads/.... or C:/users/<name>/Downloads etc.

Basically it is the full path to the file stored on your computer.


----------



## AsvinDG (Sep 14, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> Just install (using adb shell pm install) "MicrosoftInputMethod.apk" from attachment, and you're done.
> 
> Reboot the device after installation (I don't know if it's really needed)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*

I think you wrong in installation method
for me its worked at this way:

adb push MicrosoftInputMethod.apk /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
and continue install using adb shell

#MicrosoftInputMethod.apk  must be in same folder of abd folder (file that include adb.exe and etc.)*


----------



## mustafamstf4 (Sep 14, 2015)

Lloytron said:


> That is the path to where you have downloaded the APK file on your PC. So if you have it in a folder on your drive it might be C:/Downloads/.... or C:/users/<name>/Downloads etc.
> 
> Basically it is the full path to the file stored on your computer.

Click to collapse



Now problem in apps, not showing videos in any video player like VLC & MX and also problem in WhatsApp, not showing my storage, only showing android system directory... How to solve,


----------



## taeblov (Sep 17, 2015)

First of all.. THANKS for the lot of work you are contributing!
Your fix worked for me, bringing me the missing keyboard.

Actually i am facing some apps where no touch input is possible. The run as they should, but i cannot input anything via touch.

Is there a similar fix for it?

Thanks!


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 17, 2015)

taeblov said:


> First of all.. THANKS for the lot of work you are contributing!
> Your fix worked for me, bringing me the missing keyboard.
> 
> Actually i am facing some apps where no touch input is possible. The run as they should, but i cannot input anything via touch.
> ...

Click to collapse



What are the apps and their corresponding versions?

Best regards


----------



## taeblov (Sep 18, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> What are the apps and their corresponding versions?
> 
> Best regards

Click to collapse



As an example, i tried a game called Frisbee(R) Forever (Google Play Store ID= com.kiloo.frisbeeforever).
Extraced the latest version from my Android tablet and installed the apk without any errors on my Lumia 930 with WM 10536 on it.

Thanks!


EDIT: It may be a complete another thing, but with another app called "lovoo" i get this error while trying to install the apk: "Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_MISSING_SHARED_LIBRARY]".
How can we get to know what exactly is missing? And can we get it somehow?
Just asking because i did not find this error somewhere else here.


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 18, 2015)

The only thing I know is [INSTALL_FAILED_MISSING_SHARED_LIBRARY] isn't related to this specific input problem....

Maybe it's some Google API or something else Windows 10 Mobile's Android subsystem is missing....

Best regards


----------



## mustafamstf4 (Sep 21, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> Just install (using adb shell pm install) "MicrosoftInputMethod.apk" from attachment, and you're done.
> 
> Reboot the device after installation (I don't know if it's really needed)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im getting this error in bluit 10563

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>cd C:\Users\MF\Downloads\Compressed\New folder

C:\Users\MF\Downloads\Compressed\New folder>wconnect.exe usb
Creating session...

A connection to this device is already in the process of being created. (Error code = 16)

Wait a few more moments and then see the device through 'wconnect devices'. Failing that, please try this command again. Refer to the Windows Bridge for Android SDK documentation for more information on device autodiscovery.

C:\Users\MF\Downloads\Compressed\New folder>wconnect.exe usb
Creating session...

A connection to this device is already in the process of being created. (Error code = 16)

Wait a few more moments and then see the device through 'wconnect devices'. Failing that, please try this command again. Refer to the Windows Bridge for Android SDK documentation for more information on device autodiscovery.

C:\Users\MF\Downloads\Compressed\New folder>wconnect.exe usb
Creating session...

Please enter the pin for the device to be paired and connected: Y7o5f2
emulator-5554 on USB connected.

C:\Users\MF\Downloads\Compressed\New folder>cd C:\Users\MF\Downloads\Compressed\New folder\platform-tools

C:\Users\MF\Downloads\Compressed\New folder\platform-tools>adb push "C:/Users/MF/Downloads/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk" /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
56 KB/s (17211 bytes in 0.295s)

C:\Users\MF\Downloads\Compressed\New folder\platform-tools>adb shell
/system/bin/sh: No controlling tty: open /dev/tty: No such file or directory
/system/bin/sh: warning: won't have full job control
[email protected]:/ $ pm install /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
        pkg: /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_ALREADY_EXISTS]


[email protected] Shell:/ $


----------



## alb3530 (Sep 21, 2015)

mustafamstf4 said:


> ....
> 
> [email protected]:/ $ pm install /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
> pkg: /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



It's already installed.

Try pm install -r /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk

Best regards


----------



## mustafamstf4 (Sep 21, 2015)

alb3530 said:


> It's already installed.
> 
> Try pm install -r /sdcard/MicrosoftInputMethod.apk
> 
> Best regards

Click to collapse



But key board is not appearing, ok i ll try that one


----------

